# should i be feeding my pup more?



## TICKTIME (Jul 27, 2017)

we just brought home Pino a week ago (@8 weeks).. he was the runt of the litter.. just over 6lbs and much skinnier than the rest. Breeder recommended we feed him half a cup 3x per day. He rarely finished his food when we brought him home, there was always a little kibble left, no matter how much time we gave him to eat it (always fed in crate with door closed). Vet said it was fine. 

Just the other day, I started putting a little bit of warm water with the food and he scarfs it down in five minutes, every single meal. I gave him a little more than half cup his past 3 meals and he always finished it. I can definitely give him much more each meal and I'm confident he will eat it. I feel like he would've eaten more before, but he just didn't like the food. 

Should I increase the amount of food? Common sense says he's skinny, so give him all he wants. Is this ok? Where should i draw the line, if at all?

FYI: Breeder was giving him Iams, which I am going to switch to Wellness puppy. Just this morning i sprinkled a little in with the iams and plan on switching him over gradually.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Common sense goes a long way here!

How much isn't rocket science but it gets asked a lot. If your dog is underweight, feed more. If your dog is fat, feed less!

I wouldn't "give him all he wants" but adjust the amount to maintain a healthy weight. That's best judged from knowing what a healthy Vizsla looks like (they are lean dogs) and going from look not a reading on a scale.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

When we took Bandi home we started out with about 3/4 cup 3 times a day (the breeder didn't give us an amount because their food was always out so it wasn't really a set amount they ate). He was a bit skinny and ribs were showing more so we increased it, he was easily eating 4 cups of Acana a day for a while. I've never seen a puppy eat so much haha (and then poop so much ). But with time that slowed down and he eats less now at 6 months. We also decreased it a bit when we thought he was at a healthy weight and he wouldn't finish all of his food. 

I'd just keep an eye on how he looks weight wise, he will grow and will do it crazy fast at times so he needs to eat a good amount. I think as long as he looks healthy (ribs can show when he's moving around), he's good.


----------



## TICKTIME (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for replies. Makes sense. 
Here’s pino on the way home from the vet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh he's cute.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TICKTIME said:


> Thanks for replies. Makes sense.
> Here’s pino on the way home from the vet today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope he has his license!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Makes me want a puppy... then I remember how much work they are


----------

